# Is is close to harvest time?



## sanddan (Oct 4, 2015)

I am at day 57 and am showing a very few amber trics. The buds are getting firmer and the hairs are starting to turn orange. I still think it's early but thought I'd post a few pics and get a second opinion. 

View attachment day57 trics1.jpg


View attachment day57 trics2.jpg


View attachment day57 trics3.jpg


View attachment P1030468.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Oct 4, 2015)

Beautiful plant, congratulations! 
I pluck them at the first sign of amber myself. 
You can wait but that time is better spent in cure (in my opinion


----------



## zem (Oct 4, 2015)

that's a very good looking plant. some plants have amber earlier but it seems like the rest are almost clear, maybe wait one more week? anyway that bud looks tasty! congrats


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2015)

They look mostly clear to me.  I see virtually no amber.  What strain are you growing?  Most take longer than 8 weeks.   The color of the hairs has nothing at all to do with readiness.


----------



## sanddan (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the complements. I got the clones from a local dispensary, actually ment to pick a different strain but got mixed up during the selection. The clone company doesn't show this name on their web site but it was on the tag, "Old school purple". Supposed to be a hybrid but not really sure except it looks more sativa to me. The company won't claim it so maybe I should name it "The bastard child". I'll keep watch on the trics everyday and post any changes. 

View attachment P1030472.JPG


View attachment P1030474.JPG


----------



## sanddan (Oct 6, 2015)

Day 59 trics pictures. I am starting to see some amber I think. What do you guys think? 

View attachment day59 trics1.jpg


View attachment day59 trics2.jpg


View attachment day59 trics3.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Oct 7, 2015)

More about those hairs...
Here's something I cut & pasted in to my notes.
and they don't mention trichromes once.

1.	Wait until your buds stop growing new, white hairs. By this point your buds should be fragrant (the whole grow room or area will likely smell strongly as cannabis), plump and 'filled out'.
2.	Wait until at least 40% of the white hairs have changed color (darkened) and are curling in. This marks the beginning of the harvest window. Buds harvested now will have more of a speedy effect and are not at full potency.
3.	Harvest when 50-70% of the hairs have darkened for highest THC levels
4.	Harvest when 80-90% of the hairs have darkened for more a couchlock, anti-anxiety effect (some of the THC has turned into the more relaxing CBN)


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 7, 2015)

.

Those are a few "early Ambers", yes but most of them are still clear-ish, just starting to cloud-up. 

Now you know what your looking for and it will be a good 1-2 weeks till you see them "for real".

:48:


----------



## sanddan (Oct 7, 2015)

I checked this morning on a different bud. Decided to cut her down. 

View attachment d60 t1.jpg


View attachment d60 t2.jpg


View attachment d60 t3.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2015)

We really need to see some more cloudy too. Less clear... it is headed in the right direction. Can't hurry them, i wish we could.  She looks nice by the way.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 7, 2015)

sanddan said:


> I checked this morning on a different bud. Decided to cut her down.



I'm with you. I'd even have chopped before this. But it's tough. I see what the others are saying, lots of clear ones, no heads bending over, but still... I always thought amber in the trichromes was end of the line, no joy, the walking dead, waste of yummy cloudiness, indeed, almost TOO LATE (I wouldn't sleep well at all) am I misread AGAIN?


----------



## sanddan (Oct 8, 2015)

Using the USB microscope it's much clearer that most of the trics are cloudy with the scattering of amber. The focal length is so short that you have to "scan" the head up and down to focus on the different tric heads. There are a few clear but on more than 10% I think. One plant down and one more tomorrow. Trimming takes a lot longer than I guessed it would but it is my first time. I'm just happy to have made it this far.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 8, 2015)

sanddan said:


> Using the USB microscope it's much clearer that most of the trics are cloudy with the scattering of amber. The focal length is so short that you have to "scan" the head up and down to focus on the different tric heads. There are a few clear but on more than 10% I think. One plant down and one more tomorrow. Trimming takes a lot longer than I guessed it would but it is my first time. I'm just happy to have made it this far.



check this out, trees hanging, about half way down the page
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=72114&page=8
I'm afraid to try it myself.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2015)

Congrats on your first harvest :48: 

Just wait for your first smoke of your own! :aok:


----------



## sanddan (Oct 10, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Congrats on your first harvest :48:
> 
> Just wait for your first smoke of your own! :aok:


 
Thanks a lot.

This is the third attempt at growing, the first two I got PM late in the flowering and had to dump the crops. Having made it to harvest has put me in unknown territory. I am 3 days into drying, I am using the grow room with one small fan moving the air and the crop hanging up. I did a wet trim, wow did it take a long time to do that and only two plants. I have already learned one thing, I will trim a lot more of the lower bud sites as I got a ton of airy pop corn for the hash pile. I don't know if the buds are good or not as I haven't ever seen them at this stage of the process. The room has been running about 55% humidity and 65-70 deg. I didn't want to run the dehumidifier as it tends to warm things up so I hope it's ok. I have little Petco humidity gages that are used for reptiles and a bunch of mason jars ready, just waiting for the right time to jar them up. Lots to learn at this point. I have 2 Gorilla glue clones waiting in the wings for the next run. I'll move them into the room as soon as I jar up this crop. Fun stuff.


----------



## sopappy (Oct 10, 2015)

What's PM?
Some say to get humidity to 20% last couple weeks of flower, something about turpenes???
They're not MASON jars, they're BerNARdin jars (private joke)
Watch out for mold when you jar them, check out Boveda packets or don't forget them!!
The hardest part is curing... I bet you don't go a couple days before trying one hahahaha
Some times my timing is so far off, I'm picking off the odd bud the last few weeks of flower (he sez and hangs his head in shame)

Powdery Mildew (thanks, Mac).... I'd run that dehumidifier at 40% then try for 20% the last two weeks
then again, I'm a wannabe, so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2015)

pm is powdery mildew


----------



## sopappy (Oct 10, 2015)

sMACkaddict said:


> pm is powdery mildew



thanks, mac, shudda guessed that one


----------



## sanddan (Oct 12, 2015)

Working through the drying, still not ready to jar yet. I think I check them about every 2-3 hours. LOL

It's interesting to see how they change as they begin to dry. I think they have shrunk about 25% already (4 days hanging) and are starting to firm up. This strain doesn't seem to have a lot of smell. Never even smelled much right up to the chop. I have 2 Gorilla Glue teens about 16" tall that stink my whole shop up. I have 2 very bushy clones that look much better than the ones I started with but I'm not sure it's worth the effort to grow them out when there are better genes out there. 

Next run I will trim off more of the lower bud sites as they don't produce good buds, I'd rather the plant focus her energy where it will do the most good. I'll also add a portable AC unit next summer as my temps often got too high. I got 2 white shower curtains that I'll use to partition the grow space to help reflect the light back to the plants. I don't want to crowd the plants, I think that was one of the contributing factors to the previous PM outbreaks late in flowering. I might also upgrade my hood to one that throws a better pattern. We'll see.


----------



## sanddan (Oct 15, 2015)

Got the harvest jarred up today, looks like 9oz dried for the 2 plants. The buds are a little "airy" but I'll do better next time. I have 2 Gorilla Glue clones ready to put in bigger pots and into the grow room. I also have 2 clones from this harvest but not sure if I'll grow them out as this strain isn't that impressive in the smell department. Drying took 7-8 days and I am not in a hurry so I won't rush the cure. Bag appeal I'd give a 5-6 based on density and smell, looking forward to the first smoke test.


----------



## mrcane (Oct 18, 2015)

Wait Em out Bra you won't be sorry....Great job, Congrats.....


----------

